# Moderator Duplicity? Formerly XX



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

ET1 SS gave me pause, so I took it down and approached Shrek and gave him the text that I had originally posted.

No word from Shrek.

You will find it replicated in post #9 with some additions.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

On any forum, to question the actions of Moderators is bad form.

From my observation, you can usually expect to be banned for a month from such a forum.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Posting pms is another non no.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

ET1 SS said:


> On any forum, to question the actions of Moderators is bad form.
> 
> From my observation, you can usually expect to be banned for a month from such a forum.


I believe in what is good for the goose, is good for the gander.

Moderators do not dwell on Mt. Olympus demanding that we genuflect while they engage in duplicity.

When you believe 100% that a moderator has trolled you and you report them on it and nothing is done and then the same moderator accuses you of trolling, you don't have a chance.

Danged if you do, danged if you don't.

I'll take my chances as I saw no way to send this message to the super moderators privately.

Virtūs et Honos


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> I believe in what is good for the goose, is good for the gander.
> 
> Moderators do not dwell on Mt. Olympus demanding that we genuflect while they engage in duplicity.
> 
> ...



I found a way.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

ET1 SS said:


> On any forum, to question the actions of Moderators is bad form.
> 
> From my observation, you can usually expect to be banned for a month from such a forum.


I don’t have any problem answering questions and to date, I reserved my ban button for spammer.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Posting pms is another non no.


Doesn't bother me any.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

wr said:


> I don’t have any problem answering questions and to date, I reserved my ban button for spammer.


Alright,

I believe that you wrongly accused me of "We cannot allow users to be abusive, overly aggressive, threatening, or to "troll". This does not follow our rules."

I was given no opportunity to explain myself and the thread (Tucker Carlson Says 'Civil War' Will Happen If Gun Control Attempted) was pulled down.

wr

15 h ago


Tom Horn,

Your actions in this message (Tucker Carlson Says 'Civil War' Will Happen If Gun Control Attempted) are not appropriate:


> > JeffreyD said:
> > Sometimes ignorance overcomes intelligence!
> > Click to expand...
> 
> ...


We cannot allow users to be abusive, overly aggressive, threatening, or to "troll". This does not follow our rules. Your message may have been removed or altered.

Your account's access may be limited based on these actions. Please keep this in mind when posting or using our site.


Tom Horn

4 h ago

This was all that I could see.


> JeffreyD said:
> Sometimes ignorance overcomes intelligence!


My response addressed JeffreyD's comment.

Then it is known a willful ignorance.

AKA stupid on purpose.

It was directed at no one on HT. There was no indication that JeffreyD was directing it at anyone on HT. If there was anything else showing on JeffreyD's posting, I was incapable of seeing it. I know that when I ignore someone on HT, I then am unable to see any reference to them or any posting posted by them. If JeffreyD was commenting on someone that I have ignored, then I was incapable of seeing who it was.

How can you accuse me of trolling when I was making an observation about no one in particular? If you were fair in jour actions, you would exhaust yourself dishing out reprimands for nebulous thought expressed at no one in particular and would be compelled to yank down nearly every thread on HT.

I have already personally learned that you act with impunity and have trolled me yourself with no consequences in spite of having reported you, so it is obvious that there is one set of rules for moderators and an entirely different set for members.

wr


a moment ago
New
Sorry, it’s should have shown as an insult but asking someone to follow the rules is not trolling.

Tom Horn

An insult to whom?

It was a proven acknowledged observation that was directed at no HT member therefore it is a neutral observation in response to JeffreyD's comment, "Sometimes ignorance overcomes intelligence!"

I did not mean you were trolling me 15 hours ago, It is in regards to past incidents which I interpreted as trolling/insulting where you openly mocked me in open forums and got off scott free, in spite of being reported. 



> *Willful ignorance* is the state and practice of ignoring any sensory input that appears to contradict one's inner model of reality. At heart, it is almost certainly driven by confirmation bias.
> 
> Willful ignorance differs from ordinary “ignorance“ — when someone is simply _unaware_ of something — in that willfully ignorant people are fully aware of facts, resources and sources, but refuse to acknowledge them. Indeed, calling someone "ignorant" shouldn’t really be a pejorative, but intentional and _willful_ ignorance is an entirely different matter. In practice though, the word "ignorance" has often come to mean "willful ignorance", and indeed, in many non-English languages, the word based on the same stem ("ignore") actually carries that meaning.[_citation needed_]
> 
> ...


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Tom Horn said:


> Alright,
> 
> I believe that you wrongly accused me of "We cannot allow users to be abusive, overly aggressive, threatening, or to "troll". This does not follow our rules."
> 
> ...


Sure you're not making a mountain out of a mole hill?

Besides...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Tom might benefit from discovering another hobby that doesn’t involve the internet.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Tom has me on ignore so he won't see my post unless somebody else either responds quoting this post or else drops a reminder to Tom of their own accord to let Tom know that the "moderator" that Tom is complaining about isn't merely a moderator. 

Although times may have changed and I may stand to be corrected now, it's my understanding that the moderator he's complaining about (again) is also one of the senior ADMINISTRATORS for the Homesteading Today forum. An administrator is a whole different kettle of fish from a moderator and wields a lot more power and decision making on behalf of the entire forum.

If Tom doesn't like the administration methods for Homesteading Today forum perhaps he should go find another forum to set up his soap box on, or else start up a forum or blog of his own that he can be the administrator of and say whatever he wants.

.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This is wise. 


Paumon said:


> Tom has me on ignore so he won't see my post unless somebody else either responds quoting this post or else drops a reminder to Tom of their own accord to let Tom know that the "moderator" that Tom is complaining about isn't merely a moderator.
> 
> Although times may have changed and I may stand to be corrected now, it's my understanding that the moderator he's complaining about (again) is also one of the senior ADMINISTRATORS for the Homesteading Today forum. An administrator is a whole different kettle of fish from a moderator and wields a lot more power and decision making on behalf of the entire forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Thank you Alice. 

.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Tom might benefit from discovering another hobby that doesn’t involve the internet.


He needs to find a girlfriend.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

Now, mind you I am not referring to any specific HT member, but some internet posters are just too delicate in their sensibilities and regularly throw virtual tantrums you can set your watch by.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Tom Horn said:


> ET1 SS gave me pause, so I took it down and approached Shrek and gave him the text that I had originally posted.
> 
> No word from Shrek.
> 
> You will find it replicated in post #9 with some additions.


Dude...


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

What, the rest of the forum members are a jury of your peers? 

I have also had moderator action I didn't agree with but I hiked up my big girl panties and moved on.

If happens. Moderators are only human. And think what a cess pool this place could become without them.

Let it go.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The Paw said:


> Now, mind you I am not referring to any specific HT member, but some internet posters are just too delicate in their sensibilities and regularly throw virtual tantrums you can set your watch by.


I think there is a known short list of professional victims here on HT..


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Silver linings: that racist POS mod previously known as @yvonneshubby is no longer a mod.

Even had to change his name for some reason.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

> JeffreyD said:
> Sometimes ignorance overcomes intelligence!


My response addressed JeffreyD's comment.

Then it is known a willful ignorance.

AKA stupid on purpose.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

@wr

15 h ago

Tom Horn,

Your actions in this message (Tucker Carlson Says 'Civil War' Will Happen If Gun Control Attempted) are not appropriate:

Tom Horn

Would it have been appropriate if I had posted this under what @JeffreyD posted?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

MO_cows said:


> What, the rest of the forum members are a jury of your peers?
> 
> I have also had moderator action I didn't agree with but I hiked up my big girl panties and moved on.
> 
> ...


Any environment becomes a cesspool when those who are called upon to bring order are impunitive masters of chaos themselves.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

GTX63 said:


> I think there is a known short list of professional victims here on HT..
> View attachment 111045


I imagine that one could make up a divisive short list containing whomever they wished if they were given a totally free hand and suffered no consequences for their actions.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Tom, these people have no power to impact your life, other than what you choose to give them. It is their forum, if you don't like the way it's run find another or start your own. Let it go man.


GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Silver linings: that racist POS mod previously known as @yvonneshubby is no longer a mod.
> 
> Even had to change his name for some reason.


Come on, how about a little mercy?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Tom Horn said:


> View attachment 111064


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Tom Horn said:


> I imagine that one could make up a divisive short list containing whomever they wished if they were given a totally free hand and suffered no consequences for their actions.


Yep. Next thing you know R2D2 and C3PO are being turned over to the empire for the bounty. "Here are the droids you're looking for." 😁


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

gilberte said:


> Tom, these people have no power to impact your life, other than what you choose to give them. It is their forum, if you don't like the way it's run find another or start your own. Let it go man.
> 
> Come on, how about a little mercy?



It is not a question of mercy; it is a question of equity.

I do not suffer double standards well at all.

And it has emanated, in my opinion from one source in particular.

I can follow orders and suffer the consequences of breaking rules, provided that the rules apply equally.

No one can make you feel anything, anger, happiness, etc. are personal choices of how one reacts to encouragement or provocation.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Silver linings: that racist POS mod previously known as @yvonneshubby is no longer a mod.
> 
> Even had to change his name for some reason.


System glitch caused the name change. I opted out of being a mod for personal reasons. I do like your tag line… I presume it stands for “good for you YH “


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> It is not a question of mercy; it is a question of equity.
> 
> I do not suffer double standards well at all.
> 
> ...



I am much the same way. In the past when I was managing multiple stores for a major auto parts company I demanded the managers use an even hand. I always applied rules across the board and even wrote myself up or had another do it when I figured out or discovered I was violating a rule etc. Rules and consequences have never bothered me. Selective enforcement of rules and punishments has always been a sticking point for me. Ive not been on this forum long enough....this time....to form an opinion on how the rules and punishments are handled. But suffice to say I left well over a 14yrs ago because I was singled out and rode to death and nitpicked relentlessly simply because I also frequented another forum that had members some did not like here. Uneven and unfair enforcement of rules bannings etc has been more the norm than rare on the dozens of forums I have frequented over the years.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

This forum had very uneven moderation before. That was due to who was in charge at the time.
Wr and I have butted heads many times but her moderation is head and shoulders above what it was under previous mod heads. Moderation is never perfectly even, but Tom's threads push the boundaries more often than they don't. Political memes abound and I am surprised they don't get tossed more often.

If you don't want the mods to toss threads then don't make them political in the first place. You are taking your chances when you post hot topics or politics. Accept that and know that the chances of the thread being tossed are high.

The real kicker is Tom has so many people on ignore he really has no idea what is posted in his threads and why they get tossed.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i guess i can't be that important. i've never had any trouble with mods in all the years i've been here. i might have had something like a warning for calling someone a name. but that was my fault anyway and i can't even remember what i said now.

i dont think that is what it means Eh and i dont think you do either ~Georgia


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

HomeCreek said:


> I am much the same way. In the past when I was managing multiple stores for a major auto parts company I demanded the managers use an even hand. I always applied rules across the board and even wrote myself up or had another do it when I figured out or discovered I was violating a rule etc. Rules and consequences have never bothered me. Selective enforcement of rules and punishments has always been a sticking point for me. Ive not been on this forum long enough....this time....to form an opinion on how the rules and punishments are handled. But suffice to say I left well over a 14yrs ago because I was singled out and rode to death and nitpicked relentlessly simply because I also frequented another forum that had members some did not like here. Uneven and unfair enforcement of rules bannings etc has been more the norm than rare on the dozens of forums I have frequented over the years.


Thank you,

I've never been a brown-noser and experience difficulty with those who don't possess the nerve to speak truth to power and just roll over.

They have forgotten the truth of this.



> In the 1930s German cleric Martin Niemoeller said of the Nazis, “In Germany they came first for the Communists, and I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a Communist. Then they came for the Jews, and I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a Jew. Then they came for the trade unionists, and I didn’t speak up because I wasn’t a trade unionist. Then they came for the Catholics and I didn’t speak up because I was a Protestant. Then they came for me, and by that time no one was left to speak up.”


“An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile—hoping it will eat him last.” Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Tom, are you demanding to be exempt from the rules or that I should disclose mod actions for other members.

In any case, neither will happen.


Tom Horn said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I've never been a brown-noser and experience difficulty with those who don't possess the nerve to speak truth to power and just roll over.
> 
> ...


This is a privately owned group and the owners expect members to conduct themselves according to the rules and terms of service.

Are you claiming a need for an exemption?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> Tom, are you demanding to be exempt from the rules
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming a need for an exemption?


You mean, like a double standard?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> You mean, like a double standard?


The special rules for special people has been done before and it wasn’t a popular method.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Just leave, Tom. You aren’t helping YOURSELF by staying. 

Berwick has an English segment on his forum.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 6/7/22 3:22 A.M. CDST

As community side moderators we moderate to the limits given to us by site owner admin. We follow the guidelines provided to us and try to protect our community members access to HT.

We community side mods seldom moderate solo without moderator review , however as most all people we have real world lives and responsibility. Those real life responsibilities at times will leave one moderator, especially during foaling / calfing season and warm growing season..

We also moderate multiple boards as HT consists of more than General Chat board.

We moderate in our members interest to preserve their access as best we can , however the axiom "You can please all some of the time, some all of the time, but never all of them all of the time" arises from time to time.

That said I will reiterate what other members have said about it not being proper to post PM content on board. It is also in bad form to import content from one PM in a PM to another HT participant in hope of currying unearned favoritism.

Any member of HT with issues of a Private Message please use the report PM feature as you do the report post and we will perform a moderator review and take action where needed..

I have a real world work assignment to tend to in 7 hours so am going to bed. Catch y'all during my next shift onsite. Play nice.


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

Tom.....I know this is no consolation

But just be happy MeanDean aint here lol Some know what Im talking about ....


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

HomeCreek said:


> Tom.....I know this is no consolation
> 
> But just be happy MeanDean aint here lol Some know what Im talking about ....


Bwahahaha! So true.  Mean Dean would have canned him after his first couple of posts. 

.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Paumon said:


> Bwahahaha! So true.  Mean Dean would have canned him after his first couple of posts.
> 
> .


Yes, he would have and Chuck, Angie and Austin would have as well.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> Yes, he would have and Chuck, Angie and Austin would have as well.


I remember Angie but not the others.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> I remember Angie but not the others.


That pretty well takes us right back to the original owners. Chuck Holton now has a busy career as a writer and war correspondent.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Tom, part of being a moderator or an administrator has to be that we accept the guidelines that the owner gives us. I did read that post that was taken down. It really wasn't within the guidelines that we have been given.

It is possible that you did not mean the post to come out sounding like it did. We cannot help that. As it stood it was not within the guidelines of "Chat".


----------



## cannonfoddertfc (Dec 20, 2020)

Terri said:


> It is possible that you did not mean the post to come out sounding like it did. We cannot help that. As it stood it was not within the guidelines of "Chat".


This ^^^ Text does not convey emotion worth a darn.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Was it supposed to?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> I remember Angie but not the others.


Me too. Where'd she go?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Tom Horn said:


>


Here ya go!😁


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

kinderfeld said:


> Me too. Where'd she go?


Not sure.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> Not sure.


She got canned, because of alicegate.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

coolrunnin said:


> She got canned, because of alicegate.


What was alicegate?


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> What was alicegate?


Or _who is_ Alice Gate? 😁


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

kinderfeld said:


> Or _who is_ Alice Gate? 😁


Oh, I thought it was like "Watergate" . People throw a gate after things to call them a crime or something.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

HDRider said:


> What was alicegate?


Admin was taking content from this forum and inserting it into other forums of their's and got caught. 

It caused a mass exodus of members from here and was quite the mess.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

kinderfeld said:


> Or _who is_ Alice Gate?


Alice was a name used to start a thread on another forum with content from this one


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Oh, I thought it was like "Watergate" . People throw a gate after things to call them a crime or something.


Pretty sure that was the intention. I was just having fun with it.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

coolrunnin said:


> Alice was a name used to start a thread on another forum with content from this one


What forum?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

kinderfeld said:


> What forum?


I can't remember the name but it was back when Carbon Media Group was under different ownership and they had bought several different groups around the same time. 

Some were very small and stagnant so management decided to spice things up a bit by taking questions from our Cattle and Pig forums giving them new poster's names and posting them on the slower moving groups. 

To the best of my knowlege, the company owner did step down and while Angie suffered consequences, the brain trust that set the plan in motion came through it virtually unscathed.

HT lost a lot of great members because of it and many of them were the source of great homesteading information.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe it was this one


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not me.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

coolrunnin said:


> Alice was a name used to start a thread on another forum with content from this one


That's why my avatar says, "STILL Not Alice."

I've tried to change it, but can't figure out how to do that.


----------



## cannonfoddertfc (Dec 20, 2020)

Pony said:


> That's why my avatar says, "STILL Not Alice."
> 
> I've tried to change it, but can't figure out how to do that.


Settings are so that only a Mod/Admin can change it


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

cannonfoddertfc said:


> Settings are so that only a Mod/Admin can change it


That’s not correct. Mods and Admin have the ability to remove offensive statements but we have neither the time nor the inclination to maintain that kind of control.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Pony said:


> That's why my avatar says, "STILL Not Alice."
> 
> I've tried to change it, but can't figure out how to do that.



When I get a few minutes, I’ll check my account and see if I can come up with an answer for you.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

wr said:


> When I get a few minutes, I’ll check my account and see if I can come up with an answer for you.


I just went looking for it to save you the trouble. I couldn't find where you change it. 

If you don't have a non mod login if you find it as an admin, it might not be the same for members.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

What Pony is looking for is called a Custom Title. I'll be flipped if I can find it anywhere now except under the admin area.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

wr said:


> When I get a few minutes, I’ll check my account and see if I can come up with an answer for you.


Please, I have tried and there appears to be no way to do thay.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

po boy said:


> Please, I have tried and there appears to be no way to do thay.


If there is an internal problem, I’ll get HTAdmin looking for solutions.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Pony said:


> That's why my avatar says, "STILL Not Alice."
> 
> I've tried to change it, but can't figure out how to do that.


What’s the problem?


----------



## cannonfoddertfc (Dec 20, 2020)

wr said:


> That’s not correct. Mods and Admin have the ability to remove offensive statements but we have neither the time nor the inclination to maintain that kind of control.





wr said:


> If there is an internal problem, I’ll get HTAdmin looking for solutions.


Apologies @wr , just trying to offer assistance. This was changed in a software release last Oct/Nov across all VS sites. 
The custom title can no longer be changed by the member, it has to be changed by a mod/admin. 
There is an entire discussion on OneFora about it. @LT2108


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

cannonfoddertfc said:


> Apologies @wr , just trying to offer assistance. This was changed in a software release last Oct/Nov across all VS sites.
> The custom title can no longer be changed by the member, it has to be changed by a mod/admin.
> There is an entire discussion on OneFora about it. @LT2108


So, it's confirmed. For whatever reason they took the ability away from users.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

cannonfoddertfc said:


> Apologies @wr , just trying to offer assistance. This was changed in a software release last Oct/Nov across all VS sites.
> The custom title can no longer be changed by the member, it has to be changed by a mod/admin.
> There is an entire discussion on OneFora about it. @LT2108



Thanks for the information but it seems silly not to eliminate them rather than leaving members stuck. 

Because of the new software mods are only allowed a certain amount of access in order to protect personal information and I can’t see HTAdmin having time to make changes for individuals.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

wr said:


> Thanks for the information but it seems silly not to eliminate them rather than leaving members stuck.
> 
> Because of the new software mods are only allowed a certain amount of access in order to protect personal information and I can’t see HTAdmin having time to make changes for individuals.


wr, you can make the changes. Look for a PM.

I'm assuming people were plugging in inappropriate titles so they took it away.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Meh. I'll leave it as it is.

Thanks for looking into it, folks. 

And now we know what we ordinary people can no longer adjust.

ETA: That was snarky. I am irritated that we are not allowed to change custom titles, but I sort of understand why...


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Half of the harm that is done in this world is due to people who want to feel important. They don't mean to do harm. But the harm does not interest them. — T.S. Eliot


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Tom Horn said:


> Half of the harm that is done in this world is due to people who want to feel important. They don't mean to do harm. But the harm does not interest them. — T.S. Eliot


I would agree. I've noticed over the years that some feel they are so important that they must drive everyone else's threads off the first page as often as possible.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

wr said:


> I would agree. I've noticed over the years that some feel they are so important that they must drive everyone else's threads off the first page as often as possible.


Having never attempted to do that I do not comprehend the possibility thereof.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> Having never attempted to do that I do not comprehend the possibility thereof.


No worries @Tom Horn every single member, other than the mods and admins, can mute you. So, post on as you wish.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Hiro said:


> No worries @Tom Horn every single member, other than the mods and admins, can mute you. So, post on as you wish.


@Hiro as can I them.

Yet still I am able to find peaceful interaction on HT.

The lack of contentiousness is calming.

So keep on muting.

I miss them not at all.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

*Weak leaders aren’t actually leaders at all.*

I know. I know. I know. The phrase weak leader is an oxymoron. Yes, it should be noted that you can’t truly be a leader and also be weak. Leaders can have weak moments, and they can be vulnerable, but leadership – by its very nature – requires strength, discipline and courage. Also, weak leaders are driven by titles and make it all about them while actual leaders know this:

Leadership is not about titles. It is not about seniority. It is not about status, and it is not about management. Leadership is about power and the ability to know when and how to use it to influence the people around you to do and become more!

With this in mind, a weak leader is distinctly “unleaderly.” Whatever we call these people, let’s all hope we don’t end up working with or for them, or being under their thumb, because it can be seriously detrimental to your mental health.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, this site is led by the owners, and their vision is continued through the admin which is continued down to us moderators. And the feedback of the posters and the moderators is taken into account by the folks who own the site and actually make the decisions.

Is that any different than the companies that you have worked for?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Terri said:


> Well, this site is led by the owners, and their vision is continued through the admin which is continued down to us moderators. And the feedback of the posters and the moderators is taken into account by the folks who own the site and actually make the decisions.
> 
> Is that any different than the companies that you have worked for?


No.

Because the element of being totally arbitrary permeates both.

Those in power demand from those under their authority the very things that they exempt themselves from.

The rules are for the peons, not the elite.

The US congress is a prime example.

If the laws were enforced equally Ted Kennedy would have been imprisoned for the murder of Mary Jo Kopechne, instead of dying an old man while still in congress.

Tyranny in any form is tyranny.

Sic semper tyrannis


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> I would agree. I've noticed over the years that some feel they are so important that they must drive everyone else's threads off the first page as often as possible.


It never occurred to me that was a thing.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

HDRider said:


> It never occurred to me that was a thing.


How about narcissism, OCD, mommy issues... ?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tom, I suggest you buy the forum if you can't deal with the way it is run. You have said your piece and taken it as far as you can. Your war with the mods and management is getting old for the rest of us.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

homesteadforty said:


> How about narcissism, OCD, mommy issues... ?


Those are real


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Tom, I suggest you buy the forum if you can't deal with the way it is run. You have said your piece and taken it as far as you can. Your war with the mods and management is getting old for the rest of us.


Agree. I guess this will keep up for another month or so.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

painterswife said:


> Tom, I suggest you buy the forum if you can't deal with the way it is run. You have said your piece and taken it as far as you can. Your war with the mods and management is getting old for the rest of us.


There is no difference between the way this one is run in comparison to nearly any other, so why bother to jump around?

I believe in speaking up when duplicity rears its head in spite of the fact that those in power very often then focus on scorched earth tactics.

Why should I not call out what I consider to be prejudicial arbitrary enforcement of standards?

True leaders do not get angered when questioned because they have integrity and do not hide behind their authority and use it as a screen to commit duplicity.

Since no one is forcing you to have anything to do with what I post, thank you for your fascination with all things having to do with me.

Your fixation borders on obsession, however, since I don't have to live with you, I take it as a high compliment.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

mreynolds said:


> Agree. I guess this will keep up for another month or so.


Who knows, 

perhaps it will become a career à la, all the president's men.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Tom Horn said:


> Who knows,
> 
> perhaps it will become a career à la, all the president's men.


you may have to find a new place to start that career.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

wr said:


> you may have to find a new place to start that career.


Satire my dear wr, satire.

I employ it quite often and quite often it is not seen as such and is taken as seriously as a heart attack.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tom Horn said:


> There is no difference between the way this one is run in comparison to nearly any other, so why bother to jump around?
> 
> I believe in speaking up when duplicity rears its head in spite of the fact that those in power very often then focus on scorched earth tactics.
> 
> ...


The one with the fixation is you. This site does not owe you anything and you break the rules more than most these days. Own it and accept the consequences.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Tom, I suggest you buy the forum if you can't deal with the way it is run. You have said your piece and taken it as far as you can. Your war with the mods and management is getting old for the rest of us.


I don’t know. Once I figured out not to take him seriously, I’ve found his existence to be rather fun.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I don’t know. Once I figured out not to take him seriously, I’ve found his existence to be rather fun.


Looks like he got hit with the ban hammer or maybe a time out.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Looks like he got hit with the ban hammer or maybe a time out.


Booooo!

Proof that moderators suck at moderating! If only someone would have made him a mod, and, if they really wanted this place run right, given him the whole forum, it’d have been run right.

No boss could afford to keep him more than a few months, and no woman could stand to be around him for more than a few weeks, but this, this he would have done right.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Booooo!
> 
> Proof that moderators suck at moderating! If only someone would have made him a mod, and, if they really wanted this place run right, given him the whole forum, it’d have been run right.
> 
> No boss could afford to keep him more than a few months, and no woman could stand to be around him for more than a few weeks, but this, this he would have done right.


Unfortunately, it wasn’t a mod decision but a system decision.


----------

